# Range Etiquette



## OH2SC (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to shooting. Just purchased a Glock 19 and a Colt 22LR 1911 (cheap to shoot and get familiar with 1911). Anyway, looking forward to taking them to the range. My question.... what are some etiquette things I should know? I'm a newb but I'm trying not to stick out like one. I'm not talking safety rules, more like unwritten stuff that would annoy veterans. For instance, I'm a golfer and I would never shadow someone's putt. A new golfer wouldn't even realize they were doing it and while it isn't against the rules, it would annoy someone with experience. I'll take any advice in general as well. Thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Aside from the obvious safety rules, to which you must always practice and adhere, there aren't many rules of etiquette I can think of. So I'll just list a couple as they come to mind and others can add their lists.

o Don't talk to someone who is trying to make a shot.
o Don't handle other peoples' firearms without asking them first.
o Never shot into another lane. (this would also be a safety rule)
o If you are on an open range, try to hang a barrier up between you and the next lane to catch ejected cases.
o Police your brass. (will be a range rule)
o Don't bother others more than a little small talk during a clear (if the range does this). They're there to shoot.
o If you are shooting a really loud firearm, or a black powder gun, try to get a lane away from others.
o Be polite and considerate.

I'm quite sure more will be added, but as I said. Most things will probably fall under safety or range rules.


----------



## OH2SC (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Safety first for sure. I would love to go, keep to myself, shoot and leave so those all seem reasonable.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

You should introduce yourself to the person at the counter and/or the range master and confess to being a complete nob. This way, they will then give you the full rundown of the range rules, and they will watch you closely to make sure you don't hurt yourself or anyone else.

As far as range rules, in chronological order, here are the ones that come to mind:

- come to the range with your weapon(s) unloaded and locked inside some kind of case;

- as a new shooter it would be wise for you only to bring one weapon;

- go to the counter and pay your fee -- that person will tell you when you are allowed to go to a shooting station;

- during a cease fire, you may not transport, handle or touch firearms for any reason;

- during the shooting periods (called live fire) is when you may carry your unloaded/locked firearm to an unused shooting station;

- get everything set up at your shooting station, lay everything out, clear and lock open your firearm, and lay it on the platform in front of you, then get everything you will need (target and staple gun) and go sit down until the next cease fire when you will be able to put up a target;

- during the cease fire periods your gun must be unloaded, empty, and locked open -- if you have a plastic yellow flag you can stick through the chamber that is great too;

- never go down range until the range is declared safe and the line clear;

- never commence firing or approach the shooting station or touch a gun until the range is declared clear and the line ready;

- keep the muzzle of your gun pointed downrange towards the targets at all times;

- always treat a firearm as if it is loaded, whether it really is loaded or not;

- mind your own business and do not bother other people at the range;

- during the cease fire periods you may briefly compliment others on their weapon(s) but DO NOT ask to shoot them and definitely do not touch them;

- if someone offers to let you shoot their firearm, a fairly common thing, then make sure you clear the weapon and check to see that it is empty the instant it is handed to you, and keep it pointed down range;

- most ranges do not allow rapid firing;

- most ranges do not allow drawing and shooting from a holster;

- when you are finished, take your target with you, and sweep away your spent brass from the paved ground around you;

- before leaving the range, unload your weapons, and lock them inside a carrying case of some kind;

- transport your gun(s) off the range during a regular shooting period, NOT during a cease fire.


Good luck and have fun too !!!

Most of all, be careful.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Aside from the obvious safety rules, to which you must always practice and adhere, there aren't many rules of etiquette I can think of. So I'll just list a couple as they come to mind and others can add their lists.
> 
> o Don't talk to someone who is trying to make a shot.
> o Don't handle other peoples' firearms without asking them first.
> ...


Excellent point, SOUTHERNB. Loud guns should be taken to the far right or left the ends of the line.

That's where I always take my magnum revolver and rifle.

But for me it is because I do not want to be bothered by others, and the ends are usually the best places if you want to be alone. But it is also where the loudest guns are too.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi OH2SC and welcome.

Make sure you clearly understand the rules regarding weapon handling away from the firing line. Like if you have a question about one of your guns and you want to take it back inside to get some assistance. My range does not allow anyone to hand carry a weapon back into the showroom, not even one of their rental guns. The clip must be removed, the slide locked open and all of it put back into it's carry case and then the closed case handed to range master. The range master will then open the case and verify the weapon is safe and then hand it back to me for me to get help with my question. They are VERY strict about this rule but the rule is poorly communicated so newbies get corrected a lot. 

I like the idea of letting them know you are new to this, helps stop assumptions.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AdamSmith and KeithC;

Morning gentlemen. I specifically did not address safety or range rules because the OP asked about etiquette. And that is a good thing because different ranges have different rules. AdamSmith described rules which were pretty typical of what you tend to see at outdoor ranges where there are range officers present. I am a member of the Izaac Walton League of America and their rules are very close to what he describes in his post. I am also a member of the NRA headquarters range and their rules are decidedly different. At that range there is no "clear/range is cold" call or "range is hot" call. And you can practice draw and fire to your heart's content. That plus the fact that you can enter the range with a loaded handgun, open or concealed, but it most be holstered. You cannot touch a gun behind their "white" line.

*"You should introduce yourself to the person at the counter and/or the range master and confess to being a complete nob. This way, they will then give you the full rundown of the range rules, and they will watch you closely to make sure you don't hurt yourself or anyone else."*
I think this is spot on great advice and would hope any new shooter would do this. But you never know.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to make three suggestions. Unfortunately I see these basic safety rules (or, 'etiquette' if you prefer) violated all of the time:

(1) ALWAYS KEEP THE MUZZLE POINTED DOWNRANGE - ALWAYS!

(2) NEVER LEAVE A LOADED WEAPON ON THE BENCH. IF YOU PUT A GUN DOWN, IMMEDIATELY CLEAR IT, AND LEAVE THE ACTION OPEN AS WELL AS VISIBLE FROM ABOVE. (ALWAYS PUT A SEMI-AUTO DOWN ON IT'S LEFT SIDE, AND/OR WITH THE SLIDE LOCKED BACK.)

(3) NEVER TURN YOUR MUZZLE TO EITHER SIDE IN ORDER TO SEE, 'WHY' THE GUN SUDDENLY STOPPED WORKING.

THIS ONE CAN BE ENRAGING! WHEN I'M AT A PUBLIC RANGE IT IS THE REASON I ALWAYS TAKE A SHOOTING PORT AT THE FAR RIGHT OF THE LINE. WHY? BECAUSE A RIGHT-HANDED, 'GUN NERD' WILL, INVARIABLY, TURN HIS MUZZLE TO THE LEFT AND SWEEP DOWN THE LEFT SIDE OF THE FIRING LINE WHILE HE FIDDLES WITH HIS MALFUNCTIONING (AND STILL LOADED) FIREARM.

INSTEAD TURN YOUR BODY SIDEWAYS, AND KEEP THE MUZZLE POINTED DOWNRANGE, WHILE YOU CLEAR AND EXAMINE THE WEAPON.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

SoutherenBoy,

I especially like your idea of setting up a barrier to catch your brass if it's an open range. Someone set up next to us on an open WMA range with a semiautomatic .308 and it was very annoying to be hit by some of his hot brass. 

My example was to show that sometimes all range rules and expectations are not clearly spelled out for the customer. I have been to some ranges in the past where the range master was hateful and predatory and was obviously looking for an excuse to attack people. It does feel really bad to get jumped when you are trying to both comply with the rules and be respectful of others at the same time. 

OH2SC has demonstrated a great attitude. Very refreshing to see in a new person.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

KeithC. said:


> SoutherenBoy,
> 
> I especially like your idea of setting up a barrier to catch your brass if it's an open range. Someone set up next to us on an open WMA range with a semiautomatic .308 and it was very annoying to be hit by some of his hot brass.
> 
> ...


Yes he has and yes it is.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Glock Doctor said:


> I'm going to make three suggestions. Unfortunately I see these basic safety rules (or, 'etiquette' if you prefer) violated all of the time:
> 
> *(1) ALWAYS KEEP THE MUZZLE POINTED DOWNRANGE - ALWAYS!
> 
> ...


These three rules are so basic that any range not observing them would not be a range I would want to frequent. I once had a range master, of all people, point a Marlin chambered in .35 Remington point his muzzle at my head two lanes to my right. He was examining his receiver with the lever open. I yelled at him which caught the attention of another range master who saw what happened. I have not seen this range master at that range since then. This happened at the Izaac Walton League ranger where I am a member.

I have seen a number of miscues on ranges and it is enough to make you a bit gun shy (pun intended). I do watch others on the range as best as I am able. Once at the IWLA range, a clear was called. Of course you must empty your firearm, open the action, remove any magazines or clips, and step back behind a white line. One fellow to my left about three or four lanes, did all of this but left three loaded magazines on hist table next to his pistol. I said something to him, he did nothing, so I mentioned it to a range master. Nothing was done. In my opinion, that is a breach because anyone could have loaded that pistol and fired it.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

"INSTEAD TURN YOUR BODY SIDEWAYS, AND KEEP THE MUZZLE POINTED DOWNRANGE, WHILE YOU CLEAR AND EXAMINE THE WEAPON.".....what a great point Glock Doctor


----------



## OH2SC (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Great stuff, exactly what I was looking for. I'll definitely let them know I'm new.


----------



## tedlore (Feb 22, 2014)

I am too a new shooter been over 20 years since I last shot and that was on a very informal range.

I am joining a local range and want to rent a bunch of different handguns to help me decide what is the best option for me. 

What I am curious about is the rental guns are they put into a case so you to carry from the desk to the firing line or do they bring your gun. I guess I could ask them but was just curious if there is a normal process for doing this or does it vary from range to range.

Great info in the boards. Thank you all for listening.

Ted


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

One that gets me is when people "muzzle sweep" the area! Keep the thing pointed down-range at all times.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I probably wouldn't know how to act on an outdoor public range, as I've never been on one, except for when I was in the military. 

I have an indoor public range about four miles from our home. I've been here a couple of times, but tend to stay away. For the last 30 yrs. or so, it's always been an outdoor LE range or an indoor public range that was reserved for our use.


----------

